# is there too big a clone??



## depetreono (Sep 19, 2011)

Last two times I cloned they only had about 5 nodes on each. I'm curiouse if there is such a thing as to many nodes on a cutting to be used for cloning. Or if about five would be best.  This is all taking place this week so any advice would be much appriciated.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Sep 19, 2011)

yeah man 5 is actually about perfect.  that's where i like to take mine. about 4" or so.  just dont pack too many in the dome and open it each day to get them some fresh air...

i plan on the bottom leaf dying and falling off...the plant pulls energy from that bottom leaf to put into rooting...


----------



## depetreono (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm only doing about 10 in a tray ment for 50.  Iv never had bottom leaves die but usually a day or two in they fall over limper then an old man without viagra. But when I put a small amount of clone powder down in the hole in the plug with the stem they perk up in about two days. It's wierd. I almost lost my first batch then I did that as a last resort and it worked.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 19, 2011)

Last question. Iv heard takin clones from the lower part of the plant was better opposed to the top I believe it was due to more hormones in lower region. Any comments on this.


----------



## soil (Sep 21, 2011)

depetreono said:
			
		

> Last question. Iv heard takin clones from the lower part of the plant was better opposed to the top I believe it was due to more hormones in lower region. Any comments on this.



not really sure the science behind it , but i think there is a lot of truth to this.

The "newer" they are the quicker they root..... for me. The lil tiny ones from the bottom always root faster then the bigger more mature clones.

I never take a baby with more then one or two nodes. 

Just my own opinion...






soil


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2011)

Im a 3 node person..and yes I have better success takeing cutts from the bottom rather then the top


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

So would you guys say its the lower parts of the plant or just younger parts.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 21, 2011)

Lower...I like to clear the lower stuff for clones and let the tops Grow BIG


----------



## Wetdog (Sep 21, 2011)

The way I LST/Bonsai my plants it's all tops pretty much.

I like at least 5 nodes if not more. 2 go in the cube and 3 above. My host has very tight internodes and 5 nodes is usually less than 4" total.

Wet


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, the lower branches as the plant ages, begin to collect vitamin b, which helps in rooting. In nature, air layering is achieved thusly. So if your plant was out in the wild, it would grow ginormous and the lower branches would grow heavy and reach down making contact with the ground. Where it physically touches, the vitamin B helps the rooting process at that node. I have a botany book, but atm can't find it, else I'd quote the citation exactly. :doh: :rofl:

Thats why the sucker shoots (lowest) are the most advantageous for cloning purposes.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

Great info. I like opinions but I love when there is fact behind it.


----------



## Locked (Sep 21, 2011)

I generally take my cuts from wherever I need to...top, middle, lower.
Most times my clones come from the bottom popcorn branches because I normally prune the lower 1/4 of my ladies anyway.  I find it helps with airflow down low and also concentrates the plants energy towards the top and middle where bigger buds normally grow. This grow I left the some of the lower branches for my cat to chew on. It keeps him happy.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 21, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I generally take my cuts from wherever I need to...top, middle, lower.
> Most times my clones come from the bottom popcorn branches because I normally prune the lower 1/4 of my ladies anyway. I find it helps with airflow down low and also concentrates the plants energy towards the top and middle where bigger buds normally grow. This grow I left the some of the lower branches for my cat to chew on. It keeps him happy.


Nice :aok:


----------



## depetreono (Sep 21, 2011)

That's funny. I'm always chasing my dogs out. They like the smell wich I don't blame them but they want to eat the whole plant


----------



## soil (Sep 22, 2011)

gotta keep the pets happy or they will DESTROY the whole room to get to that leaf in the back....






soil


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a cocker spaniel and he is afraid of his own shadow, the exhaust fan noise keeps him at the open door, wont take a step in.


----------



## Locked (Sep 22, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I have a cocker spaniel and he is afraid of his own shadow, the exhaust fan noise keeps him at the open door, wont take a step in.



Well that works out well then. 

My cat can be anywhere in the house and as soon as he hears the zipper on the tent get opened he is usually right by my side in seconds. 
Last year I accidentally closed him up in the veg tent and came back to him freaking out in the tent a while later.


----------



## depetreono (Sep 22, 2011)

Lol ah the little things.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 23, 2011)

here ya go... a quickie on air layering cannabis in your growroom. 

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1aYMvOyfKI

enjoy

7greeneyes 

and another : hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOq3Y6lOVJA (EDIT) this one sucks, didn't reveal much into technique and outcome

this one's a lil better: hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=f4oMjYLctVs


----------

